# Questions for people in San Antonio



## geostudent

Hello!

I am a native San Antonian and UTSA student of Geography
Here are my questions:

Why did you choose San Antonio? What did you hear about it?

What was your general impression when you first started living here?

Did you buy a home or rent?

Would you consider buying a house? Why/Why not?

Thank you!!!!


----------

